# transfert de podcast de l'ipad au pc



## osakachris (24 Février 2012)

Bonjour

Depuis que j'ai eu l'ipad 2 (ma première machine apple) il y a un bon mois de ça. Je suis devenu gros consommateur de podcast que je télécharge directement depuis ma tablette. 
Je voudrais pouvoir garder ces podcasts en mémoire sur mon pc mais je n'y arrive pas.

Sauriez vous comment faire ?

Merci d'avance

---------- Post added at 19h23 ---------- Previous post was at 18h01 ----------

autant pour moi, je viens de comprendre...une synchronisation a tout réglé. 
Par contre du coup...comment fait on pour supprimer un message du forum ?


----------

